# Fishing Line



## studter (Apr 1, 2009)

I'm going to redo a couple rods this weekend. I do alot of bass fishing and inshore for reds & specks with the same rods and reels. I just wanted to see what most of you fine folks use as your fishing line. Mono, Floro, or braid. Brands would also be helpful. 

Thanks in advance
B


----------



## lobsterman (Sep 30, 2007)

I will be honest with you I see no benefits to paying the added cost for Braid for inshore fishing. I have used them all and still prefer Ande Back Country in 8 #.


----------



## PAWGhunter (Feb 3, 2010)

lobsterman said:


> I have used them all and still prefer Ande Back Country


:thumbsup: Use Ande Back Country on all my rods.


----------



## fishn4fun (May 11, 2008)

I love my 8# suffix mono


----------



## lobsterman (Sep 30, 2007)

fishn4fun said:


> I love my 8# suffix mono


I tried Sufix and Back Country out casts it for absolute sure. Same rod, same reel, same lure Back Country out performs it hands down.


----------



## 85okhai (Mar 15, 2010)

Wirelessly posted

X2 on mono for inshore. I think that stretch mono has helps your hookup ratio throwing soft plastics


----------



## studter (Apr 1, 2009)

thanks for the info.. I have been using mono for years and read alot of threads on here about folks using florocarbon and was just curious what everyone use. can you get the back county at bass pro??


----------



## lobsterman (Sep 30, 2007)

Yes you can get Back Country at B P and you can tie on a 3' or 4' Fluoro leader instead. If you need knot help just holler.


----------



## studter (Apr 1, 2009)

lobsterman "Yes you can get Back Country at B P and you can tie on a 3' or 4' Fluoro leader instead. If you need knot help just holler."


Should have asked this last year but now wanting some knot help on attaching a Fluoro Leader. 

Lost a rather large fish last year and thinking the leader may help out with that in the future. Actually we never even got the head of the fish turned as the cork went under and went across the front of the boat and snapped the line as soon as it got tight. May have been a shark but not sure. Do shark even eat shrimp? also how many inshore fishermem use leaders while fishing?


----------



## Magic Mike (Jun 30, 2009)

If you have an iPhone... check out an app called FishingKnots... think it costs a $1... It has animations on how to tie about 30 different types of knots and gives a description on when to use what knot and whatnot


----------



## fsu alex (Aug 3, 2011)

If you wanted to try braid. I recently got turned on to Spiderwire invisabraid ultra cast. This stuff is amazing. It casts a mile and it's super durable. I use 10# test with a 3' fluorocarbon leader,except with topwaters I use mono.


----------



## mxracer19 (Apr 29, 2012)

As for the Braid vs Mono debate, I'd like to touch on couple points that I've picked up from people on this board. Starting with braid...

Braid is great in situations where you're running out alot o line. Because of the smaller line diameter when compared with mono of similr test, surf fishermen find braid appealing because you can stack double or triple the amount of braid on a reel and get the same spool thickness. When there's a hundred or so yards of line out, mono will stretch enough that ysetting the hook may take several feet of rod movement before you actually develop enough power to sink that hook or get the fish turned. even with 75 yards out, fishing with braid allows you to feel every little nibble. I use 10# Suffix 832 on my inshore setup and you can feel the pinfish nibbling like theyre chewing on your hand. The downside of this is that it takes a fair amount of finess to keep a fish hooked up or not yank the hook out on the set. There are some techniques when fishing with braid that make it easier...primarily not "setting the hook when using circle hooks, and using lower-than-usual drag settings. Allowing the fish to run a bit and then bringing on the pressure gradually works well. It's worth noting that with braid, you can often get more "bang for your buck" since many of the mjor brands like power pro and suffix have been tested by private individuals and actually break at a higher test than their packaging rates them for. I believe this is so that the company can account for manufacturing defects accross large product runs...a sortof engineering safety factor if you will.

The upside of mono in these situations is that the stretch of the line gives more forgiveness if you overhand a fish. The biggest upshot to mono besides the shock absorbancy is the price...At roughly a third the price of braid, you get a lot more line for the same amount of money.

Some other points include things like abrasiveness....not resistence to abrasion, but the actual abrasiveness of the line. When fishing with braid, sometimes my line will actually "saw" through thicker weeds. Mono's downside is its suseptability to snapping after being damaged. It only takes a small nick to jeopardize the integrity of mono.

If you're fishing from a boat inshore on relatively light tackle, mono won't stretch all that much given the shorter casting distances. If you stay away from weeds and dont mind a reduction in sensitivity, monos just fine.

If you'd prefer to feel every nibble and don't mind the pricetag, braid is great in murkey waters. Remember: Most braids come in shades of green...they rely on blending in vice fading in like mono.

Regardless of which way you go, I think the general concensus on this board is that a flourocarbon leader is almost always recommended because its refractivity closely matches that of water, it handles abrasion better than mono but it gives a little more than braid. The best part is the reduced visibility. Rigging a spool of braid in the 10-14# class with a 3-6' flourocarbon leader, or even a 2-4' fc leader with a 10' mono shock would work well for most inshore species. I've hauled 31" reds to shore from the surf on 12' mono...and it was the walmart brand at that.

If you go with braid, generally powerpro is a great value. It holds its color, doesnt stretch, its competatively priced and the thcker stuff is on the medium scale of stiffness. Suffix generally does NOT hold its color and will fade to a pale off-white color surprisingly fast, however suffix is extremely pliable and serves me well for light tackle. It casts a mile and costs a bit more that PP.

-Matt


----------



## NoMoSurf (Oct 2, 2007)

I was a mono guy for years! I fought screaming and kicking into the braid fold. Now I have it on all of my rods but one (it has nano something) I like the sensitivity and the extra line capacity. In saltwater situations, I tie on a Flouro leader, usually about 8 or 10ft. By the end of the trip, it is usually down to 3 or 4, due to changin lures and the odd toothy critter. 

The main thing that converted me is that I use spinning gear. Spool a roll of mono on a reel backwards and it will make your next few fishing trip an infuriating experience... Untill you rip all the line off and respool. Braid doesn't have anywhere near the "memory" problems of mono or flouro.

As for brands:
Most rods have Powerpro (15lb for my bass/inshore rods, 50 and 65lb for my catfish/reef rods, 80lb on my shark/grouper rod)
Ultralight rods have 6lb Nanofil or something like that (that stuff is SLICK!!! Watch your knots)
Trolling rods have 20lb Berkely Trilene in HiVis green (I want the stretch for those brutal hits by Kings)


----------



## studter (Apr 1, 2009)

Thanks guys for the info. I use to use Braid about 7 to 8 years ago but had trouble with it staying tight on the reel and when I would go to set the hook on a fish there would be slack line on the reel causing me to miss fish. After a couple times of missing fish I gave up on braid. Maybe the Technology has gotten better over the years. I wil try the power pro and give braid one more try as I have read many god things about PP

By the way what knot do U use to connect the Flouro??


----------



## EODangler (Apr 7, 2011)

Uni to Uni works great for connecting braid to fluorocarbon.


----------



## screwballl (Feb 1, 2011)

Wirelessly posted

dealing with northern and muskies (toothy critters), and dealing with a few trout, I've learned that you can't beat braid. I use 10-20 lb on my spinning reels, usually power pro.

one that no one has mentioned is copolymer. I have come to love P-line CX and CXX, especially as a leader. It has a slight stretch although not as much as mono, with the invisibility of fluoro. I use 4 lb for bluegill and pinfish, 10-15 lb for bass and trout.


----------



## knowphish (Apr 26, 2010)

Based on this thread..................I went and bought some #10 Ande Back Country and I'm going to give it a whirl. I'm kind of getting tired of the high $$$ braid.


----------

